# Hello, Ambitious project for a newbie



## jcng722 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
I have to start by saying this is a wonderful forum, i've been doing a ton of reading and there's an immense amount of info here. The wealth of knowledge and the readiness to share it is so amazing. 
(don't know if i'm supposed to but i copied this over from the introductions section)

Well, I a newbie to woodworking. I've been wanting to start for years and now that i have my own home and a garage though small, i can finally get started in earnest. There are probably a number of first projects i should do (like a proper workbench) but I decided to try and make a drafting table.

This is something i came up with though i probably saw something like it sometime or another. I could use some help on the design. Sorry for not including the dimensions, haven't learned how to add it to the drawing. it took me a week just learn SketchUp and draw this up. it will be approx. 36" tall and have a glass top (not shown).
The table top (in green) is meant to be tilted down between 0,5 or 10 deg. from level.

There is 1 x 3, 4, or 6 stock poplar or red oak at Home Depot here. I designed it using lap joints for the upright supports and where the table top meets the support. Does any know if this will be strong enough (drafting table 2a.jpg)?

I have a bunch more questions but it seems to me that this maybe the most important one as i might have to redesign the whole thing.

thanks,
John


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks pretty sufficient to me structurally.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

For that table a 1 x 4 may just do the trick. Of course, you could not go wrong with a 1 x 6, but that may look a little too heavy.

A glass top...that sounds interesting. IMO, for doing regular drawings on "vellum", or drafting paper, glass may be too hard of a surface. You didn't say what you planned to do on it. For regular drafting (drawing) tables I prefer a cover like Borco.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

A glass top will certainly make it easy to back light for tracing, if that's what you had in mind.

Gerry


----------



## jcng722 (Apr 28, 2008)

*good idea*

Thanks Cabinetman,
i think i'll try the Borco.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Cabinetman is right on........ Every drafting board I've worked on has had one of those mats on it........


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

definitely go bith the Borco for it's memory quality. No depressions, and you can run an exacto blade across it and it instantly heals itself.
I don't know if it's still sold in the giant 4x8' rolls that you can glue down to a large surface, or only in precut mat sizes.

Nice design by the way.


----------



## jcng722 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the responses. i'm still a little concerned about the joint between the vertical support and the table top. I plan on using 1x4 stock and but using a lap joint there i'm worried that the approx. 3/8" thickness will not hold up to repeated tilting.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Inset the frame..... and use a spacer to distance the support arm.


----------



## jcng722 (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks Matt, i'll try that


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

You might want to raise the pivot to the center of the table...so you can push on it to stand up. There will be a little weight on the front. You might design a bench that would aid in standing up! Check out the one I designed at www.sheepstreet.com under weaving. Rick


----------



## jcng722 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Pianoman,
thats a really nice bench. 
I'm re-thinking the table top. A buddy showed me a drafting table with drawers. I like the idea of the drawers but not the overall design.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

jcng:

what program was that design made in?


----------



## jcng722 (Apr 28, 2008)

used google SketchUp. http://sketchup.google.com/
fairly easy. took me a few hours to learn. tutorial videos are very good and the whole thing is free.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

hey thanks ill check it out


----------

